# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Eurosatory, International Defence & Security industry trade show, Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - eurosatory.com

youtube.com/Eurosatory

facebook.com/cogeseurosatory

twitter.com/cogeseurosatory

linkedin.com/showcase/eurosatory

Eurosatory on Wikipedia

Eurosatory 2022, June  13-17, 2022, Paris, France

Eurosatory 2018, June 11-15, 2018, Paris, France

Eurosatory 2016, June 13-17, 2016, Paris, France

Eurosatory 2014, June 16-20, 2014, Paris, France

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to Eurosatory 2014! 

Published on Jun 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eurosatory 2014 – First Impressions"

June 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Eurosatory 2014 Live Demonstration 

Published on Jun 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Discover the Thales's stand at Eurosatory 2014 

Published on Jun 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Day 2 : the living images 

Published on Jun 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

3rd day of the exhibition : find the highlights 

Published on Jun 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EUROSATORY 2014: Demonstration Day
from Richard Stupart
June 16, 2014




> Some brief footage and commentary on EUROSATORY's pre-opening vehicle demonstrations for African Defence Review.

----------


## Airicist

EUROSATORY Day One
from Richard Stupart 
June 16, 2014




> African Defence Review's CONWAY WADDINGTON reports from Eurosatory 2014 on the first day of the conference

----------


## Airicist

EUROSATORY 2014: Day Two
from Richard Stupart
June 18, 2014




> CONWAY WADDINGTON returns for day two of EUROSATORY 2014. Talking to protestors, robot legs, and Minewolf's demining work across the continent is all in a day's exhausting work.

----------


## Airicist

Day 4 : See the summary of the day. 

Published on Jun 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

COGES CEO Patrick Colas des Francs presents Eurosatory 2016

Published on May 4, 2016




> Eurosatory 2016 will be held in Paris from June 13 to 17 2016

----------


## Airicist

Eurosatory 2016 press conference

Published on May 24, 2016




> The official press conference (held on the 17th of June 2016 in Paris) has revealed the key points of Eurosatory 2016.

----------

